# ACME finish 1?



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone ever used this stuff before? got it cheap 4:1 and supposed to dry pretty quick... got it cheap just want some reviews


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i havent use it myslef but i herd it works ok :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i guess its more of a production finish?

wonder what the longevity of the clear is compared to others?


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

what did it cost


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

i use it at work every day.its repackaged sherwin williams dc5010.
its a spot repair clear.if youre gonna do a whole car with that,you better move fast!
but reduce it a little and youll be ok.if you can,try to get the 720 instead.thats an overall clear.
and yes,its for production.i work at maaco,so thats all we do. :happysad:


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to use it, got it from NAPA and stuff.. Seemed to work good. Dunno about longevity, but other than that not bad.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jumper+May 23 2011, 04:24 PM~20611942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

It's decent if you have it to use. But if you're going to buy some clear there's a lot better stuff out there for the same price.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

whats the difference between spot and overall clear?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@May 24 2011, 12:59 PM~20618129
> *whats the difference between spot and overall clear?
> *


Spot is for a few panels. Say one side of a car or less. Overall is meant for a large job or an overall paint job. The spot clears are usually good for jambs and things too. It tacks and dries faster.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 24 2011, 10:05 AM~20617854
> *It's decent if you have it to use. But if you're going to buy some clear there's a lot better stuff out there for the same price.
> *


good think i got it discounted way below


----------



## lolojorge (Oct 30, 2006)

glad the info was usefull :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2011, 05:18 PM~20619685
> *good think i got it discounted way below
> *


Yea I'd use it for some repair work or a cheap paint job. Just don't expect it to hold a lot of gloss over time.


----------

